# Ballast Box



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

So we are using an ih574 with a loader to move round bales and scoop manure. Currently we have a 7ft back blade on it for counter balance. We would like something more compact. Show me some pictures of what you all have. We need the counter balance so the tractor doesnt spin out when loading manure out of our pile.

Thanks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Neighbor made a 3 point weight out of a 55 gallon barrel filled with concrete


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Back in the day on 584 I took a piece of 3/4 inch steel and cut and it into an upside down T. I welded 6 tabs on it drilled holes . I put them at the appropriate place so I could attach the upper and lower links to the 3 point hitch. I bolted an IH suitcase weight bracket to it so I could hang on whatever weights I desired. I had a foot that extended from the bottom of it so I can lower it and set that foot on the drawbar so it didn't beat the Dickens out of the 3 point hitch. It was compact and worked well no picture I no longer have it.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've used a hay spear round bale of hay on it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I can see where the hay would obstruct the view. I have a 3pt pallet fork I use for hay that I will put a huge log on for weight when using the grapple.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

that 55 gallon barrel of concrete would likely be close to 2 ton, which would be a heck of a lift from a 574. otherwise, its a convenient way to use whats left over from a pour


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah don’t want something too heavy but heavy enough to counter balance some. The blade works well just makes the tractor looong to turn in our cattle pavilion. Like the idea of a drum or box I’ll have to see what’s around to make it with.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swall01 said:


> that 55 gallon barrel of concrete would likely be close to 2 ton, which would be a heck of a lift from a 574. otherwise, its a convenient way to use whats left over from a pour


One gallon is .134 cubic feet so 55 gallons is 7.35 cubic feet or .27 cubic yards. At 3700 pounds per cubic yard, it's 999 pounds.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Any reason for not putting some cast iron on the rear wheels (wheel weights) or did I miss something?

Larry


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

You could just fill that 55 gallon drum with sand or gravel or rocks or water if it doesn't leak. If you are real ambitious and want wheel weights and don't want to buy cast you can make forms and pour your own concrete ones.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe a hair much but how about a a half jumbo block 2x2x3? Guys around here put 2 2x2x6 blocks on big tractors for packing bunker silos.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

danwi said:


> Maybe a hair much but how about a a half jumbo block 2x2x3? Guys around here put 2 2x2x6 blocks on big tractors for packing bunker silos.


Biggest issue I would see with that is while the concrete weight is cheaper than filing a drum (unless you have your own over run to fill the drum for "free") the steel for mounting is going to cost more for the big block.

I've also seen filled weight barrels for free or almost free occasionally because once someone doesn't want it any more it's just a hunk of concrete they need to dispose of so it never hurts to look for someone getting rid of one.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Any reason for not putting some cast iron on the rear wheels (wheel weights) or did I miss something?
> 
> Larry


Having the weight back makes a huge difference . When I was a kid had a AC D15 with AC Loader. Tons of Iron on the wheels bit it needed that 55 G Cement barrel hanging out over the back to be a good loader tractor .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Don’t know how far you are from Messicks, but they have a good deal on wheel weights for just about any tractor. I’m about to order a pair of 145’s.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

It has wheel weight son it currently but needs that extra just to help with the traction. Going to look into making a barrel maybe we have a few laying around. Full
It with dirt or something.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Don't know how far you are from Messicks, but they have a good deal on wheel weights for just about any tractor. I'm about to order a pair of 145's.


How good of a deal?


----------

